# Questions sur l'Apple tv 3



## imathieu.fr (4 Octobre 2012)

Salut à tous, 

J'ai une question que je me pose actuellement j'ai le dernier macbook air 13, avec l'iphone 5 

J'ai l'apple TV 720P 

Actuellement quand je fais du AIRPLAY avec une vidéo HD sa rame beaucoup par moment et lorsque je lance un jeu sur le macbook ou l'iphone comme AIR SUPERMACY 
j'ai énormément de lenteur par moment le jeu RAM et ce n'est pas fluide.

Ma question est simple si j'achete l'APPLE TV 3 est ce que je pourrais visionner des MKV 1080P ( ou 720 ) sur l'APPLE TV en AIRPLAY et les jeux sans que sa ram ? 
Pensez vous qu'une Apple TV 4 sera prévu en mars ou l'actuelle risque de faire 2 ans ? 

Merci d'avance


----------



## Maxoubx (4 Octobre 2012)

regarde plutot du côté de ton wifi , et la bande passante qui y passe ! par exemple la BBOX c'est une cata ! regarde a plutot cablé ton apple tv et ton macbook air ! Essaye alors le air play version cable plutot que wifi


----------



## imathieu.fr (4 Octobre 2012)

Comment tu fais pour cabler le MBA avec l'apple TV ? 

Je suis chez numéricable je doit avoir du 30 40 méga réel 

par contre j'ai un vieux routeur d'une marque inconnu ( c'est pas le netgear )


----------



## thebustre (5 Octobre 2012)

ça rame chez moi aussi et je suis connecté en WiFi sur ma Time Capsule en 5GHz ...

je pense que l'Apple TV se connecte à internet même en Airplay, et comme il y a ma LiveBox derrière ....


----------

